# Interest In a skyline style grill for the b13



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

Most of you guys have seen the skyline grill that I make for the B14's and I would like to see if there is any interest in me making and producing the same style for the b13. I am sure some one could photochop one of the pics so you can get a good idea what it will look like. If any one is interested and has an extra grill they would like to donate for me to make the prototype and mold off of I would make them one for free, and you would just have to pic up the shipping........


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Hmmmmmmm, I wouldn't mind seein a photoshop pic of one. i do have a spare grille if needed. Let me know [email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

*extra grill*

if you will be at importlife2 i would be interested and i could bring you the grill to you -Trick_e


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I would be very interested.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

I need a new grill n-e-wayz. Let me know how much.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

*Most of the crew will be there!*

I wont be able to make it but you can give it to Sean or Jarred and they will get it to me.... The cost will be the same as the b14 75$ includes the shipping.... I need to know how manyy would like to pre order so I can pay for the molds..... Email me.....

[email protected]


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would be interested...
I woudl almost consider giving you the grill off of my car to do a prototype on.. I am goign to be at Import Life on Sat.. so we can discuss things.. also how long woudl it take to do it.. well hope to see some of the syndicate guys there...
peace


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

I would be very interested as well in getting a new grill. Also i can provide my extra grill if you want. Also i have to say i appreciate all the support you give us Syndicate-Bro, thank you for your hard work.

P.S.
If you like i can send you the payment immediately or when you need it. Just email me ([email protected]) or post information on the fourm. Thanks again


----------



## SE-Ridiculous (May 1, 2002)

*Question???*

would you consider one for my b13 mexico conversion grill????
I have it new still in the box.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

*Yeh I can do it,*

They are more rounded arout the lights arent they. Email me and we can work something out.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

There are two different B13 grills the 91-92 and the 93-94 which will you be making? I am interested if you will have one for the 93-94.
Mike


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

*My understanding!*

They use the same mounting points and have the same outer shape, only the inside of the grill is different. Some one correct me if I am wrong. It should fit all the b13 modles.....


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

They may have the same mounting holes but the outer shape is definitely different. The trim under the grill on the 91-92 is and integral part of the 93-94 and the 93-94 has an outer ring anound it.
Mike


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

*Post pics please....*

Please post pics of the 2 diff styles and i will see what I can do....


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Syndicate-bro well you have a 94 grill iwill see if I can find closeup pics of a 91-92 grill for you.. talk to you soon.. peace


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

*OK.*

I am starting work on it today.....


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

I am also interested in a 93-94 grill.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

*Email me!*

Email me and i will give you the pay pal info, i have a 93-94 grill here to work off of and they are only going to be 75$ shipping included. It will have your hardware. It will take me a couple of weeks to get the prototype done and pics on the web. If you order know you will have one in the 1st part of next month......


[email protected]


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

You know you got my order  Peace


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

*i need your shipping info,*

or were you going to pics it up?


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

Were you referring to me? I can't remember if I sent you my shipping info or not... I'll email you from my hotmail acct. [email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

*I have yours!!!!*

I need PHATTY"S I hope to have pics of the prototype up this weekend...


----------



## NissanGuy01 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey syndicate-bro....i am hoping to get the TSURU (mexican) headlight conversion with the new grill soon. I would be intrested in a skyline type grill for it.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I too would be interested in one made up for the Tsuru headlight conversion.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

*You Can Do It!*

All you would have to do is get one of my grills and cut out the rounded part on the grill with a dremmel. I dont think thet there is enough interest to warrent me making a prototype and making a mold when it that simple. or if some one was to send me one to make a templet I could cut it out before I ship them out.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Any pix of the grille you did for the B14s?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2002)

*do you have pics yet?*

so do ya.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

*Here are the pics!*






















The only thing that will be different is the hangers will be L brackets


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice job. Is this for a direct replacement of the '93-'94 grille? It doesn't look as if the '91-'92 would work due to the metal panel running on the bottom from headlight to headlight. Not that it matters to me now that I have the Tsuru headlights and have differrent fitment issues which hopefully can either be solved ahead of final production or with a dremel after purchase.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

*91-92*

I was looking at a 91 sentra, and all you would have to do to fit the 93-94 grill on is test fit the grill and mark the lower trim on both sides and dremmal off that lower trim to fit the grill. it might take 10minutes longer to install.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds great. When could we hope to begin ordering and receiving this custom grille?

Again, great job!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

*I need orders now,*

To help with the costs of materials and production. I just finished the mold and they are comming out great. I should have the 1st 2 shipped out in a week or so for the ones who donated the core and my other preorder.... Email me and we can work out payment.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking at the grille again, I just realized that I need to verify if the lower portion is the same width as the Tsuru grille. What is the distance from end to end on the lower portion?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

*It should be!*

If you didnt have to cut the trim before, its the same fit as the 94 grill. I dont think the mexi one is diff. It should fit right up.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a '91 with a Tsuru headlight conversion. I didn't have to cut anything because everything was replaced. This was the headlight, grille, and panel that was on my car:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

*I need a hood ornament like that....*

The only thing you would have to do is cut the under trim right under the headlights, and take it off.


----------



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

I have a 92 SE-R and a new grill sounds great!! Any pics of the grill on a car?? Like a finished product pic?? I'm in, if it looks like i think it might.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

Well as soon as i recieve mine (i think i was one of the first to pre-order it) i'll take some pictures of the grill and the way a 1994 front end will look (notice the 93-94 front end isn't any different) with the syndicate-bro grill.

Can't wait till the good old delivery boys knock on my door that day!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

wondering if the grill is done.....i want to order too if it's done.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2002)

*Mold is done!*

I am making them now. I have 3 forms already done lust need to do some finifh work on them....


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

And one of them is mine? Right? Cool!

Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

i can see it on a car. but if it looks nice.. ill support you and get one for my 94.. i hope you get images with it on the car soon...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

Sounds good.... i would definately like to see a pic before purchase of course. What company are u with? or do u build these on your own?

thnx-HSentra


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

*Anyone else?*

would anyone else like to order the grill?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

I love to but need to see a pic B13 with it.
Can u post some pics?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

*Three are sent out and I am waiting for pics myself....*

Cant wait to see it....


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

Looks good. Are you gonna pet anything behind it to cover the hood latch? Maybe mesh or something? Ill order one in maybe a month or so.

HSentra


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

*Yes...*

I glassed in some wire to hold the mesh.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

sweeeeeet.

HSentra


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

I just got my tracking # from syndicate-bro so as soon as UPS ships it to my house i'll install it and post pictures for you guys. Trust me this is going to be one sweet ass cosmetic change to the b13 look. Can't wait till it arrives at my door step .


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

*Has anyone got pics yet?*

I am pretty excited to see on on the cars as I am sure many others are.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

well I got a couple of pics on my site now.. they arent the greatest.. i thoguht I had more film in my camera that I did.. but i am goign to get some with my digital camera today after I wash y car..... here is the link... 

hoep they work for the time being..

http://phattyb13.nissanpower.com/photo2.html


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

That looks pretty damn nice! How much are these things again?  I'm too lazy to look back myself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

*Sweat*

That looks better than I thaught it would....


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

I just got mine today as well... i didn't put it on yet since i had 4 hours of exhaust and engine maintence to do. I'll see when i work on my system tomorrow if i'll put it on and get some pics.

I can't wait to get mine painted though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

Patty, could you kindly post a full body pic with the grill? I just want to see, will it look good on our B13.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

well Jazz... I would take pictures of my car with the grill.. but i am leaving town today for about 3 months.. I am marching drum corps.. and will be touring the US for the entire 3 months... but let me tell you that the grill is very nice adn looks very good... it is definatly a great improvement for the B13.. Syndicate-bro did and amazing job.... I will post pics when I get back in august.. by tehn it shoudl be painted....


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

*Any one else?*

Just a refresher 75$ includes the shipping....


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

*Skyline Grill*

I would definately be interested...I need all the help I can get in order to make my car a headturner!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

Syndicate bro please post a picture of one on the ( b-13 ) car


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

*Here are the pics I have so far...*


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

How much for one of these?


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

*Hell yeah!*

Hey man, I definately want one for my 91, does the mesh come with it. PM me or something so we can get this deal done cuz I've got your cash if you've got the grill!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

*Read the tread it has the price....*

Email me and we can work it out....


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

*Email*

Email sent, tell me if you get it or not.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

are you still making these grilles?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey! that's a clean work CustomCrainium! have you considered to make something like it for the Tsuru grille?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey... looks great! Wanna make me one? How much would you ask??
For a '91.. with mesh 
e-mail me


----------



## 92nissansentraxe (Oct 28, 2002)

*Hey fattyb13*

where did you get that trunk mod? How much is it?


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

Syndicate-bro... I am very interested in ordering a grill for a 94... How can I reach you?


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I did the trunk mod myself.. with a few hinges from home depot.. adn some nuts and bolts.. but I undid it because my car is in the garage right now all torn apart.. waiting for the SR20 to be put in.. also it was jsut a pain in the ass wasnt very sturdy..
oh yeah it cost me probably less than 10 bucks


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Here you go you guys this is my old 93 grill that was cut and with gutter gard

http://www.printroom.com/album_thumb5/20021119011048011839.JPG

This is the grill that comes with Mex head lights.

http://www.printroom.com/album_thumb5/20021119011202921009.JPG

______________
www.go.nissanpower.com


----------

